# I need a lawyer to handle an estate in RSA



## Digs (May 11, 2009)

Hi, I live in Melbourne and my mother died in RSA and my sister stuffed the will up over the last five years. Does anyone know a good lawyer that can maybe sort this mess out? I would love to sort this out because I miss my yearly holidays in the Kruger.
Many Thanks David


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

d, stick with the biggies, Bowman Gilfillan, Denys Reitz etc if you google and contact the law Society they can usually recommend someone but choose a large firm, it costs more but at least you have recourse rather than dealing with Cheetham,Stealem and Howe.


----------

